# We Have New Outbarker....



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh no! Cricket doesn't know yet so plz don't tell her! Penny is from a Daschund Rescue in Spokane, I adopted her last night. She is Blue Merle Double Dapple, one blue eye and one brown. She is very sweet, 3 yrs old, fixed, potty trained, crate trained, and very quiet.....her previous owner debarked her








She has sure gotten attention here in the motel, she seems to be a magnet for some reason.Or is the person on the other end of the leash?









We will be working on her waist line!
Penny and I spent the night in a motel for one on one get acquainted time, she's loving the attention. We got up at 2:00 to go outside and she complied and went right back to her crate. This morning I turned on the light and her head poked out from under the blankie in her crate and her tail started going. I was then greeted with doggie kisses








The rescue said she didn't play with toys, but I threw one for her this morning and she loved it! she also buried a bone in the corner of the recliner and covered it with invisble dirt.
So, so far so good! Next step, acclimating Cricket to the fact I can love two Daschunds








Wish us luck in a few hours!















I Like Sitting On My New Moms Lap! Who is Cricket?will I have to share this lap?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Cutie!!!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Very cute! Aren't rescue dogs the best? We rescued a dog from the tough streets of Oakland (Ike) who had apparently broken free after being tied up with automotive speaker wire. And we brought home a three-legged dog (Tacoma) from the Oakland SPCA. She is missing her right front leg, but is as fast as Ike, save for the occasional face plant or slip.

Enjoy and best of luck with the first encounter between the "siblings"!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice addition.

Debarking surgery ?










Hopefully the two will get along wonderfully. Ours kind of grew on each other after awhile.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YIPPEE! HOORAY!!! YAHOO!!!

CONGRATULATIONS, PENNY!!! 
YOU HAVE JUST FOUND THE BEST FOREVER-HOME THAT A DOXIE COULD EVER HOPE FOR!!!!!!!
*
T, she's beautiful and it sounds like you are well on your way to a wonderful relationship with your new girl.

Remind Cricket that YOU are Top B*, that YOU have welcomed this new pack member in, and now it's HER turn. They'll be fine!!!

YAHOO!!!!!!!

btw, T, you are aware of the law against dressing and talking "baby talk" to Rescue Dogs....aren't you?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Pets are the greatest - We have had 2 rescue dogs ourselves.

Best of Luck to You.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

CONGRATS! HOW GREAT FOR HER TO HAVE A WONDERFUL NEW HOME!

By the way, debarked as in...surgery??

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> *YIPPEE! HOORAY!!! YAHOO!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS, PENNY!!!
> YOU HAVE JUST FOUND THE BEST FOREVER-HOME THAT A DOXIE COULD EVER HOPE FOR!!!!!!!
> ...


That law doesn't exit in Wa State, so there! I have to find her a better sweater, her stubbly legs are a little problem! LOL!
So, she loves her new home, has inspected it thoroughly and "hid" a couple things, I don't have the heart to tell her they are in plain site!







so funny. She has ripped around the back ground and seems to be happy here, although still a little scared of course. Cricket only growled when it came to lap time , and I can't figure out how to have 2 Daschunds on my lap at same time, too much dog, not enough lap. Rick came home in uniform to meet her and she was happy, tail wagging , and backing up at the same time. She bolted for me! His radio started talking and she really wasn't sure about that, could hear voices, his lips weren't moving, so where was this other person? 
She finally couldn't keep her eyes open and went to her crate and crashed. So sweet. I love this whole crate trained thing! I have vet appt for her tomorrow. She really is a sweetie.







. I won't say Cricket is totally thrilled but if we handle it right, it'll all be ok.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> CONGRATS! HOW GREAT FOR HER TO HAVE A WONDERFUL NEW HOME!
> 
> By the way, debarked as in...surgery??
> 
> Bob


not sure how they do it, but yes surgically. She has a very very very soft bark,even when mustering up all her Daschund "need to tell the neighbor dog thru the fence a thing or two" attitude. Quite funny really. Long body, short legs, tail going like a helicopter, and this soft bark coming out. So, she CAN bark, just not loud,and I like it! I wouldn't do it to a dog, but at least she can still make noise.
She really is a sweetie and already knows I am her momma, it's like we have always been together. Weird. Wonderful Weird. ....

Like me?









( if you answer that Wolfie, I'll have to come there and sick Cricket on you!)


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

From what I read it reduces the barking only.

Should be illegal like skunk costumes ( Cricket told me to say that )









Glad the kids are playing nice. The crate is a good thing and it is nice to have your own room.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

What a great story. My family has been involved in rescue for many years. I'm surprised that we only have one dog. Fostering is the next best thing I suppose. She is a cutie. Best of luck with your new addition. Keep us updated as to how the introduction go.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Dan L said:


> What a great story. My family has been involved in rescue for many years. I'm surprised that we only have one dog. Fostering is the next best thing I suppose. She is a cutie. Best of luck with your new addition. Keep us updated as to how the introduction go.


I'd have a hard time fostering, I wouldn't want to let go and just how many wieners can you fit into a 27RSDS?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> From what I read it reduces the barking only.
> 
> Should be illegal like skunk costumes ( Cricket told me to say that )
> 
> ...


already entertaining ideas for next Halloween!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

How cute, and looks and sounds like a great dog, I love Dachshund they are great dogs wish I had one, Someday. Glad you both found each other, have a great life


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> What a great story. My family has been involved in rescue for many years. I'm surprised that we only have one dog. Fostering is the next best thing I suppose. She is a cutie. Best of luck with your new addition. Keep us updated as to how the introduction go.


I'd have a hard time fostering, I wouldn't want to let go and just *how many wieners can you fit into a 27RSDS*?








[/quote]









...saying nothing!

MaeJae







<<<sunshine and goodness!!!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

She's Cute!! I since spoiled, reel quick!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> From what I read it reduces the barking only.
> 
> Should be illegal like skunk costumes ( Cricket told me to say that )
> 
> ...


already entertaining ideas for next Halloween!








[/quote]

I was thinking a cat perhaps garfield... Cheryl suggested an Outback trailer. ( I want to see that one )


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Doxie!

She's adorable! What a face...and those eyes! Who could resist??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> From what I read it reduces the barking only.
> 
> Should be illegal like skunk costumes ( Cricket told me to say that )
> 
> ...


already entertaining ideas for next Halloween!








[/quote]

I was thinking a cat perhaps garfield... Cheryl suggested an Outback trailer. ( I want to see that one )
[/quote]

Good one Cheryl! ya know, I COULD dress them as cats, that would be fun. Let's see if Wolfie approves...Oh Wolfie!
(Penny is currently in the bathroom trying to rehind her bone that she dug up from the invisible dirt in a different room. She's in the bathroom trying to cover it up with more invisible dirt)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very cute !!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> What a great story. My family has been involved in rescue for many years. I'm surprised that we only have one dog. Fostering is the next best thing I suppose. She is a cutie. Best of luck with your new addition. Keep us updated as to how the introduction go.


I'd have a hard time fostering, I wouldn't want to let go and just *how many wieners can you fit into a 27RSDS*?








[/quote]









...saying nothing!

MaeJae







<<<sunshine and goodness!!!
[/quote]

I knew you couldn't resist that one Mae Jae!







Funny thing is is that when I went to meet Penny, she was with the rescue lady at a friends house of 2 other women who have wieners







and they told me, I kid you not, " they were having a wiener party so all their wieners could have a play date". I was almost hesitant to go meet Penny, I wasn't real sure what I was getting into. Imagine the headlines if they were serial killers using their ...oh never mind. 
So tonight I went to Ranch and Home to get soft crate and the lady at the counter had a Daschund shirt on that said " I Love My Wiener".







She told me her dogs( Daschunds) just had a litter, she was a proud grandma


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool...more dogs for Zul to play with.









Hope she is a bit more dog friendly than Cricket.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Cool...more dogs for Zul to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is an absolute sweetheart, couldn't have asked for more. Maybe she'll teach Cricket to not act so tough


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I won't say Cricket is totally thrilled but if we handle it right, it'll all be ok.


Welcome Penny and Congrats on the newest family member














Just don't let Penny see the "Fangs" photo








BTW I see your Sig. needs updating









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> BTW I see your Sig. needs updating


Right...Penny must feel so left out by not being included in her sig file.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> What a great story. My family has been involved in rescue for many years. I'm surprised that we only have one dog. Fostering is the next best thing I suppose. She is a cutie. Best of luck with your new addition. Keep us updated as to how the introduction go.


I'd have a hard time fostering, I wouldn't want to let go and just *how many wieners can you fit into a 27RSDS*?








[/quote]









...saying nothing!

MaeJae







<<<sunshine and goodness!!!
[/quote]

I knew you couldn't resist that one Mae Jae!







Funny thing is is that when I went to meet Penny, she was with the rescue lady at a friends house of 2 other women who have wieners







and they told me, I kid you not, " they were having a wiener party so all their wieners could have a play date". I was almost hesitant to go meet Penny, I wasn't real sure what I was getting into. Imagine the headlines if they were serial killers using their ...oh never mind. 
So tonight I went to Ranch and Home to get soft crate and the lady at the counter had a Daschund shirt on that said " I Love My Wiener".







She told me her dogs( Daschunds) just had a litter, she was a proud grandma








[/quote]

hear the musci???

I'm a wiener
he's a wiener
Wouldn't you like to be a wiener too???























MaeJae







<<< see? sunshine and goodness!


p.s. I think you should go for the shirt and wear it to Rick's Christmas party!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> BTW I see your Sig. needs updating


Right...Penny must feel so left out by not being included in her sig file.








[/quote]

I took pix today but there aren't enough hours left in today


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> What a great story. My family has been involved in rescue for many years. I'm surprised that we only have one dog. Fostering is the next best thing I suppose. She is a cutie. Best of luck with your new addition. Keep us updated as to how the introduction go.


I'd have a hard time fostering, I wouldn't want to let go and just *how many wieners can you fit into a 27RSDS*?








[/quote]









...saying nothing!

MaeJae







<<<sunshine and goodness!!!
[/quote]

I knew you couldn't resist that one Mae Jae!







Funny thing is is that when I went to meet Penny, she was with the rescue lady at a friends house of 2 other women who have wieners







and they told me, I kid you not, " they were having a wiener party so all their wieners could have a play date". I was almost hesitant to go meet Penny, I wasn't real sure what I was getting into. Imagine the headlines if they were serial killers using their ...oh never mind. 
So tonight I went to Ranch and Home to get soft crate and the lady at the counter had a Daschund shirt on that said " I Love My Wiener".







She told me her dogs( Daschunds) just had a litter, she was a proud grandma








[/quote]

hear the musci???

I'm a wiener
he's a wiener
Wouldn't you like to be a wiener too???























MaeJae







<<< see? sunshine and goodness!


p.s. I think you should go for the shirt and wear it to Rick's Christmas party!!!








[/quote]

with some of the GUYS he works with? are you kidding? they'd have wwwaaayyyy too much fun!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

He-







hehehehehe

That is the whole idea!

Better get off the computer... At work!









MaeJae







<<< see, sunshine and goodness

p.s. with all the silliness I don't think I told you how 
absolutly CUTE Penny is!!! cute name too!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> He-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


short for long name for long dog-Penelope


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Took Penny to vet today for shots and check up. The vet was very impressed with her! She couldn't say enough about what a fine specimen of Daschund she is







. Healthy, great back and legs, muscular, and only 1 lb overweight. She loved,loved , loved her unusual colors. Blue Merle Double Dapple must not be very common.

The vet of the original owners wouldn't give the rescue the records on her but my vet called and they happily faxed it all. She had been well taken care of vet wise and the many of the comments in that vets files were how nice of a dog she is







. Anyhoo, she was born June 3, 2005 and had a litter







in Sept 07 of 2 boys 2 girls. She was spayed a short while later, and then Oct 6 this year given to the rescue stating a child had allergies. How could they not miss this sweetie?

She is scheduled for teeth cleaning and hernia repair Dec 2. Hmmm....my pretty Penny...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

O...MG!
I love the name Penelope!!!!!!!!!








That is even more cute, sweet, just too darn perfect than Penny!!!

I still like the name Cricket though!









MaeJae







<<<See, sunshine and goodness


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok, I'll quit sending pics of this









She has discovered that maybe her new dad is ok!
(pics removed-broken link)


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...OMG (gosh)....she is sooooooo cute! Cricket looks none too pleased, but that too shall pass! 'Course the boys were just as enamored with Rick's squad car









You've done a great thing Tawnya.....now continue the good work and get those two girls in matching dog outfits














There is NOTHING finer than dressing the "kids" as twins.....just ask Robert & Jesse!

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't know how her first family treated her but I know she will be loved a lot by the new one







Thanks for all the great pictures!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> ...OMG (gosh)....she is sooooooo cute! Cricket looks none too pleased, but that too shall pass! 'Course the boys were just as enamored with Rick's squad car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ...OMG (gosh)....she is sooooooo cute! Cricket looks none too pleased, but that too shall pass! 'Course the boys were just as enamored with Rick's squad car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tricia! we are loving her so much. Her and Cricket disagreed last night when Penny thought she should have to share ME. The look on Crickets face was priceless as she was trying to figure out how that thing with 3" legs put her in her place. I think Cricket was ashamed! she has reputation ya know!

Hey Wolfie, are you reading the part about matching outfits? Neener neener! I gotta go shopping!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

So WRONG! In SOOOOOO many ways!

DOUG!!!!!!! Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sniffle....Penny is in emergency surgery tonight for her hernia. She was fine all day until a few hours ago and her hernia was twice the size it had been, and she was in alot of pain.

I am so sad









The vet will call in a couple of hours to tell me how it went.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> So WRONG! In SOOOOOO many ways!
> 
> DOUG!!!!!!! Help!!!!!!!!!


Here we go again.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sniffle....Penny is in emergency surgery tonight for her hernia. She was fine all day until a few hours ago and her hernia was twice the size it had been, and she was in alot of pain.
> 
> I am so sad
> 
> ...


Penny will be in good hands upon her return - as she has the best Mom to take care of her after her surgery


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sniffle....Penny is in emergency surgery tonight for her hernia. She was fine all day until a few hours ago and her hernia was twice the size it had been, and she was in alot of pain.
> 
> I am so sad
> 
> ...


??? any news???









MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

they called at 10:00 p.m., her small intestine was coming through. Had we waited until morning to get her to the vet, it would have been bad news. It's going to be 2 weeks of laying low and not doing much for her as that one side of her abdomen is weaker than the other, the vet said she did alot of suturing to try to strengthen it. My Penny is surely now my Pretty Penny $







. If you have ever had to use emergency pet care you know what I mean!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> they called at 10:00 p.m., her small intestine was coming through. Had we waited until morning to get her to the vet, it would have been bad news. It's going to be 2 weeks of laying low and not doing much for her as that one side of her abdomen is weaker than the other, the vet said she did alot of suturing to try to strengthen it. My Penny is surely now my Pretty Penny $
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that they got things straightened out. I'm well aware of the emergency vet costs.









You should probably hold off on the costumes until she fully recovers!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> they called at 10:00 p.m., her small intestine was coming through. Had we waited until morning to get her to the vet, it would have been bad news. It's going to be 2 weeks of laying low and not doing much for her as that one side of her abdomen is weaker than the other, the vet said she did alot of suturing to try to strengthen it. My Penny is surely now my Pretty Penny $
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that they got things straightened out. I'm well aware of the emergency vet costs.









You should probably hold off on the costumes until she fully recovers!








[/quote]

Yeah, no costumes...for now








She's home, in her crate and moaning







, it's killing me, sniffle.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> they called at 10:00 p.m., her small intestine was coming through. Had we waited until morning to get her to the vet, it would have been bad news. It's going to be 2 weeks of laying low and not doing much for her as that one side of her abdomen is weaker than the other, the vet said she did alot of suturing to try to strengthen it. My Penny is surely now my Pretty Penny $
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that they got things straightened out. I'm well aware of the emergency vet costs.









You should probably hold off on the costumes until she fully recovers!








[/quote]

Yeah, no costumes...for now








She's home, in her crate and moaning







, it's killing me, sniffle.

[/quote]

I am glad that she is doing as well as expected!









What girl wouldn't love a new "feel better" dress!








It might be just what she needs to look forward to 
when she is able to get up and around with ease!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae - STOP IT!!







The poor girl will be embarrassed enough having had to endure the indignancies of hernia surgery and shaving and ... poor thing!

T, all paws at Wolfwood are pressed together saying a puppy-prayer that Penny is back on her feet soon! Seeker says a dish of Ice Cream would be helpful - - - okay, you can have some, too!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> MaeJae - STOP IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I am saying is that a nice sequined pink fufu frolic might 
do her some good to cover up that unsightly bald spot...

And you want to give the poor chunker(I mean that in a nice way







) 
a dish of ice cream??? She will never be ready 
for swim suit season if you keep that up!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> All I am saying is that a nice sequined pink fufu frolic might
> do her some good to cover up that unsightly bald spot...
> 
> And you want to give the poor chunker(I mean that in a nice way
> ...


You want _Tawnya_ to wear a fru-fru pink thing? The glasses aren't enough for you??

And I can't believe you called her a "Chunker" right here on the Board - in public - for the whole world to see!!! Take it back, MaeJae. Tawnya's a good friend and we just don't talk about each other like that in the Wolf Pack.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks in ... thinks about responding ... controls self.

Glad to hear Penny is feeling better.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> All I am saying is that a nice sequined pink fufu frolic might
> do her some good to cover up that unsightly bald spot...
> 
> And you want to give the poor chunker(I mean that in a nice way
> ...


You want _Tawnya_ to wear a fru-fru pink thing? The glasses aren't enough for you??

And I can't believe you called her a "Chunker" right here on the Board - in public - for the whole world to see!!! Take it back, MaeJae. Tawnya's a good friend and we just don't talk about each other like that in the Wolf Pack.















[/quote]
























Very nice! ...Wolfword-twister!

MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> they called at 10:00 p.m., her small intestine was coming through. Had we waited until morning to get her to the vet, it would have been bad news. It's going to be 2 weeks of laying low and not doing much for her as that one side of her abdomen is weaker than the other, the vet said she did alot of suturing to try to strengthen it. My Penny is surely now my Pretty Penny $
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that they got things straightened out. I'm well aware of the emergency vet costs.









You should probably hold off on the costumes until she fully recovers!








[/quote]

Yeah, no costumes...for now








She's home, in her crate and moaning







, it's killing me, sniffle.

[/quote]

I am glad that she is doing as well as expected!









What girl wouldn't love a new "feel better" dress!








It might be just what she needs to look forward to 
when she is able to get up and around with ease!

MaeJae








[/quote]

oh yes! a pretty new dress! that's it! her ears perked up when I mentioned it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[


You want _Tawnya_ to wear a fru-fru pink thing? The glasses aren't enough for you??

And I can't believe you called her a "Chunker" right here on the Board - in public - for the whole world to see!!! Take it back, MaeJae. Tawnya's a good friend and we just don't talk about each other like that in the Wolf Pack.















[/quote]

Um Wolfie? you have a PROBLEM with pink fru fru things?








Mae Jae....so now I'm a chunker huh? WELL! HRrmmpphhh!















Imagine, a chunker in a pink fru fru tu tu wearing pink glasses...every mans dream! Oh yeah baby!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Looks in ... thinks about responding ... controls self.
> 
> Glad to hear Penny is feeling better.


Penny actually wagged her tail this morning and gave a kiss. That was about it. When we go outside she just can't understand why I am blocking her from jumping up on the bricks to go give Ruby the what for on the other side of the wooden fence and the again across the yard to give Sugar the what for on the other side of the chain link. I block the tree so she can't give the squirrels the what for. She looks at me like " am I not already miserable enough mom?" I have the cushions off the couch blocking her from jumping up if she ever decides to come out of her crate and the recliner is laying on it's side. When Rick got home last night I wasn't here and imagine his first thought seeing the furniture all topsy turvy







. I found him laying on the floor in front of the crate talking to her







. 
She's not eating much unless it's canned and I won't give her just canned food. I have been making her drink by using a medicine dropper but today she drank from bowl . I guess she'll eat her dry if she gets hungry enough? I use the canned to be sure there is SOMETHING her tummy for her drugs.
The vet gave her pain pills, antibiotics and pro biotics, first time I have ever had pro biotics for a dog. Anyone know why pro biotics? What the purpose is?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Looks in ... thinks about responding ... controls self.
> 
> Glad to hear Penny is feeling better.


Penny actually wagged her tail this morning and gave a kiss. That was about it. When we go outside she just can't understand why I am blocking her from jumping up on the bricks to go give Ruby the what for on the other side of the wooden fence and the again across the yard to give Sugar the what for on the other side of the chain link. I block the tree so she can't give the squirrels the what for. She looks at me like " am I not already miserable enough mom?" I have the cushions off the couch blocking her from jumping up if she ever decides to come out of her crate and the recliner is laying on it's side. When Rick got home last night I wasn't here and imagine his first thought seeing the furniture all topsy turvy







. I found him laying on the floor in front of the crate talking to her







. 
She's not eating much unless it's canned and I won't give her just canned food. I have been making her drink by using a medicine dropper but today she drank from bowl . I guess she'll eat her dry if she gets hungry enough? I use the canned to be sure there is SOMETHING her tummy for her drugs.
The vet gave her pain pills, antibiotics and pro biotics, first time I have ever had pro biotics for a dog. Anyone know why pro biotics? What the purpose is?
[/quote]

Glad to see* Penny* is doing better!!









They are the _"good"_ bacteria -here is some more *info* - Probiotics - What are they?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm sure she'll eat the dry stuff when she's hungry enough. It's just hard to see them NOT eating...god knows, I eat when I'm sick, when I'm well, when happy, when sad...

yikes! Gotta stop!!

Bob


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> > You want _Tawnya_ to wear a fru-fru pink thing? The glasses aren't enough for you??
> >
> > And I can't believe you called her a "Chunker" right here on the Board - in public - for the whole world to see!!! Take it back, MaeJae. Tawnya's a good friend and we just don't talk about each other like that in the Wolf Pack.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that Penny is perkier!

Ummm... I'm tellin'ya , She's twisting my words!









MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> > You want _Tawnya_ to wear a fru-fru pink thing? The glasses aren't enough for you??
> >
> > And I can't believe you called her a "Chunker" right here on the Board - in public - for the whole world to see!!! Take it back, MaeJae. Tawnya's a good friend and we just don't talk about each other like that in the Wolf Pack.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear that Penny is perkier!

Ummm... I'm tellin'ya , She's twisting my words!









MaeJae [/quote]
She knows me better than that, MaeJae....I just calls it as I sees it!









Looks like you've got some 'splainin to do, Missy















Popcorn, anyone?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Wanted:

Fat Frumpy Fru Fru Pink Glasses Doxiedoglovin Woman


----------

